# $2000 Hercules Sign!?!



## partsguy (Jan 18, 2012)

Am I seeing this right? This sold for WHAT?! Why?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Bicycle...llectables_Advertising_ET&hash=item3cbdacaa98


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea your reading it right, Original Bicycle signs are hard to find and ones with graphics will pull big dollars. Check out this Gas Station sign I was watching on ebay, Yes JUST watching.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...rtProperty=MetaEndSort&pns=01&submit=GO&fvi=1


----------



## walter branche (Jan 18, 2012)

*a bunch of BS*

i doubt that sign sold for 35,000.00 i think it is more BS that is associated with ebay and other bogus sale sites ,


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 18, 2012)

*No bs*

It sold for that, It is not uncommon for rare signs to bring theses #'s, It is no different  then a Holy Grail of bikes showing up and bringing ridiculous money. there are many people out there that will pay whatever it takes to get something rare, it doesn't matter what it's "worth"


----------



## partsguy (Jan 20, 2012)

Now I feel like a fool for letting a vintage Huffy dealer sign slip from hands. It went for a little more than $20 and I was beat by 50 cents. It was a teeny tiny little thing.


----------

